# Brute crankshaft questions



## grthayer08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Will a 02 prairie 650 crank work in my 08 brute 750? My 750 spun the bearings and I have a prairie 650 with around 700 miles that I have for parts. I'm just curious if it'll work. I've heard a lot of people say it will and won't. I hope someone on here can give me a deffanent answer. Thanks


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I would check if there the same part number


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

part numbers are different, so i would have to say no.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

It will work with the 650 rods,.but will also lower the displacement.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Jake dog is correct


----------



## grthayer08 (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess I'll just toss that idea. I don't wanna lose any power for sure. Is there anyone that can turn the brute cranks to take oversize bearings? All I've seen so far is just buy a new crank and rods. Not everyone has the funds to just throw down 5 or 600 bucks at once. Oh and I read on another forum something about Toyota bearings for 750s.......?? Do any of y'all know bout this?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I know a guy that can and have used him he does a good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

grthayer08 said:


> I guess I'll just toss that idea. I don't wanna lose any power for sure. Is there anyone that can turn the brute cranks to take oversize bearings? All I've seen so far is just buy a new crank and rods. Not everyone has the funds to just throw down 5 or 600 bucks at once. Oh and I read on another forum something about Toyota bearings for 750s.......?? Do any of y'all know bout this?


Never herd of that but worth investigating.Might be a great bearing to run over the Kawasaki one's.


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

Bigshannon turns them and uses good bearings.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That's how mine was done with oversized Toyota bearings wanna say they were chromoly they were fine until it got swamped on the second ride after the rebuild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papi08bf (Jul 12, 2014)

does any one know what Toyota rod bearing these are? I have a local shop going to do my crank and rods any help would be appreciated


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

find out what they charge because hard to beat bigshannons price on having it done


----------



## papi08bf (Jul 12, 2014)

my local shop told me 150.00 with bearing...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Saw a post on BC that said either Isuzu 1.5l 85-89 or Toyota 1.5l 81-88 will work


----------



## greg86 (Sep 19, 2014)

How can I get ahold to bigShannon I have a crank I need done


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Mickey at Four Stroke Tech does it for fun man. I don't care what anyone says, he has had his hands on more of these kawie motors than anyone.


----------

